# esc and motor problems



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

my rc 18 mt was workin fine untill last nite. i was drivin it up and down the sidewalk and it just stopped workin. i took the cover off and the ESC and the motor were realy hot and it smelled weired. i disconnected the battery and waited about 5 minutes. i tried it to see if it worked and it does but it gets really hot really fast. is this a wiring problem because the bettery wire and the wires that connect to the motor from the esc are hot. they have like little clips with rubber around them but is there a way those metal parts are touching? or is the ESC gone to the ESC graveyard? :freak: 

thx for any help u can give :wave:


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like the smoke escaped from the MOSFET's.
Send it back and ask them to pump the smoke back in, so they'll work again.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

what do u mean by smoke? mines an electric. can u clearify this please?


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

Apparently, you've never burned up electronic equipment.
Smoke just rolls out of everything.
Get out the plastic and buy some new stuff.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

lol ya i am kinda new to rc cars. ok well i will then thx.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

sounds like the motor is shot! the sealed can motors they come with do have brushes in them, and when the brushes become wore the motor will not work as efficiently thus over heating the speedo, wiring, and the motor.I personally would pull the motor to see if the drivetrain works freely, a bound drivetrain could cause the same exact symptoms you have described. If thats not it i would then try another motor so you dont toast your speedo.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok well i just got back from vacation. and i brought my rc car because there was a track there. i drove my car for 5 minutes and the motor stopped working. there was no smoke but it just slowed to a stop.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

rc18 MT PULL THAT MOTOR BEFORE YOU DO TOAST YOUR SPEEDO!


----------

